# Interessanter IBM Artikel zu Linux Kernel interna



## Thomas Darimont (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-kernel/

Gruß Tom


----------

